# Well i've had it too!



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

4 days ago he told me he wants us back and he misses us...so much about that.This morning he called and after the fake pleasant conversation he made it clear to me that he is still not ready and he really wanted some more sessions with is psychiatrist before he makes a final decision .
I just can't take it anymore. What is this...a game for him.
I started resenting him and thinking of single life,it does not seem that scary anymore,i don't want"what he is turned into" back.

I almost send him an Email telling him that i'm also done.I decided to wait on that one though ,i'll sleep over it and see if i'm still feeling like that tomorrow.I did just write him an Email telling him that i do not want to talk to him over the phone anymore and that he gives me only pain and anexiety and i am emotionally exausted ,i told him that text and email is fine and if he wants to talk on the phone to me it should be about our relationship.No more fake"how was your day" conversations.
I have to say that i feel better now.I started dreading these calls because i do not hear my loving husband and friend on the other side but some stranger. 

I can't deal with this BS anymore,be a MAN for Gods sake !


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Well, I damn well miss my kids & wife, and would just about do anything to get back with them.
Sounds like he is unsure of himself still.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2010)

my ex wife has done the same thing, tells me every now and then that she still loves me and wants me back, i have realized that as much as she may not realize it, shes playing games with me...

i think the person who does start the separation, does and says all the nasty things that hurts us so much, is even more messed up emotionally than we are.....most of them anyway. One day they will wake up to themselves and see the mistakes they made, by then it will be too late, they have already given us too much pain and we have had to deal with it and move on.

I personally think no contact is the best way to go, it gives them more time to see us in a different light....its so much harder when kids are involved and when they come back to us and confess they miss us, but we have to find the inner strength and show them that.

At the end of the day, we all know how our marriages got to where they did, after a bit of soul searching and thinking. We will fix these things, move on and be happier with our next partners (or hopefully the ex's if that is what you really want) Our lives will be better i can see that now, hopefully soon you will too


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Gilgamesh said:


> I personally think no contact is the best way to go, it gives them more time to see us in a different light....its so much harder when kids are involved and when they come back to us and confess they miss us, but we have to find the inner strength and show them that.


no contact would be fine, but she has the kids, wont acknowledge sms or txt messages, trying to call now to see if I can spend some time with the boys on Sunday


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

I have to say that it feels somehow good to know he won't call "today" ,that i won't hear this strangers voice and get all anxious and depressed after.
I will have to see him in 2 days though ,it's OK I'll dress up and put a smile on my face and show him that I'm OK....in a way I'm OK...i don't know ,may be it''s because he hasn't said " it's over OVER " yet..I'm already preparing myself for the worst so he won't be able to hurt me as much when he finally says it.


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

vivea said:


> I have to say that it feels somehow good to know he won't call "today" ,that i won't hear this strangers voice and get all anxious and depressed after.
> I will have to see him in 2 days though ,it's OK I'll dress up and put a smile on my face and show him that I'm OK....in a way I'm OK...i don't know ,may be it''s because he hasn't said " it's over OVER " yet..I'm already preparing myself for the worst so he won't be able to hurt me as much when he finally says it.


chin up girl, find that inner strength


----------

